# Newbie - how many fish in a 7.5 gallon



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,

How many tropical fish could i keep in a 7.5 gal tank?

I did plan on keeping 2 goldfish in there but after doing some reading, it will be far too small?

Thanks


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

hi, with such a small tank your best option is to keep just a few small tropicals such as pygmy corys and small tetra or have a species tank with something like a siamese fighting fish. just make sure you research whichever species you decide on and provide the right heat and water conditions. make sure you dont overstock because the water quality will deteriorate quickly in a tank this size (its easier to maintain water parameters in larger volumes of water). you were right to research goldfish before buying them as the tank is too small for them, but there are plenty of other options available. could even set up a small shrimp tank if you fancy something a bit different. hope this helps.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

As above really, your best bet would be a species tank. For filtration try the elite stingrays, they are pretty good and cheap and a elite heater. I'd either:

Male Betta,
Cherry Shrimp / Amano shrimp tank
Snails
3 Male guppies / endlers
Shoal of Galaxy Danios


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for your help, think i will get 3 male guppies. Just out of interest how many galaxy Danios would you recommend?

I used to keep tropicals in the past but had a much much bigger tank but due to size of current house i only have room for a little tank. 

Thanks again.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i wouldnt put danios in that smaller tank, they are fast little swimmers. 3 fancy guppies, or a betta with 3 dwarf cories, or a small school of say 6 neon/cardinal/ember tetra with an apple snail and you will be stocked. add a few live plants to keep water quality up but you will need to be doing at least weekly water changes and gravel vacs to keep the water healthy for the inhabitants.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

There's Galaxy Rasboras (Celestial Pearl danios) if thats what you mean? If so, they only get to half an inch so you could have a nice shoal (eight) of them:2thumb:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i still wouldnt, personally, they just like to swim fast so i feel would need more space than a 7.5 gallon could allow. JMO.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Galaxies, as far as "danios" go, are fairly slow moving and are not really a true shoaling fish. The majority of care information you will find will say 1 Galaxy per 1 gallon, and they are one of the more suited fish for a smaller aquarium.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i know they are smaller than other danios, but the only ones i have seen have been just as active and fast as the zebra and leopards. ive only seen them in 1 fish place round here, and they only had them in once. maybe they add something special to their water :lol2:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you decide on what fish to keep. :flrt:


----------



## doc281272 (Mar 1, 2010)

How about something a little different to the norm - Japonica Shrimp , fill the bottom of the tank with a few small rocks and have a Betta swimming around , look really nice. Used to keep some a few years back in a small quarantine tank I had and they were right comical little critters to watch , quite a few colour morphs appearing now too if you shop around :2thumb:

Think Fish - The Tropical Fish Keeping Resource - Japonica Shrimp

Doc


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i dotn know if anyone has said this but its not about the size on the tank, its how good the filteration is.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

its not all about the filtration, but on a 7.5 gallon, even the smallest of filters would do it. all shops round by us refuse sales to any unfiltered tanks and bowls (though they should refuse sales to any bowls full stop :censor. you still need to only buy fish which will be comfortably housed in a tank this small as adults.


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

To be fair tank size is a major player when your deciding on stocking levels and appropriate tank mates. you wouldn't thow an arowana, an oscar or a shoal of tin foil barbs in a 7.5g tank, no matter what filtration was used.


----------



## doc281272 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've always used this ite for check stocking levels and fish compatability when planning any new tanks :no1: lots of useful info too

Think Fish - The Tropical Fish Keeping Resource - Calculators

Doc


----------



## doc281272 (Mar 1, 2010)

scewal said:


> Hi,
> 
> How many tropical fish could i keep in a 7.5 gal tank?
> 
> ...


If you're planning coldwater you could always have a small schoal of White Cloud Mountain Minnows ?


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

As mentioned, that tank is far too small for Goldfish but it would make a lovely tank for a Siamese Fighter or Killifish or male Guppies or a trio of Honey Gouramis.


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for all of your replies, the shrimp are fantastic idea doc.


----------

